# RESCUED--Golden mix in Coweta, GA schedueld to be PTS on Wednesday



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

This is an absolutely adorable dog. There's also a Great Pyranese mix there too that's beautiful.

http://www.shelterrescueinc.org/index.html


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The first one looks Golden enough a rescue might help? The 2nd one looks like a chow mix. Both are adorable!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Go look at his videos!!!

http://www.shelterrescueinc.org/id24.html


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He dies on 11/11!!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Boy is he cute.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am trying so hard to save this one, but I can't foster right now? I will donate $25 to any rescue or reputable person who will foster or adopt him. Anyone else? Maybe then someone will... I don't want to have to post his obituary on here on Veteran's Day!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I jsut clicked on the web link you have on you OP and couldn't find either dog listed.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I think (but am not certain) that since they are no longer on "the list" and their pts date hasn't passed, they are safe. A poster for Coweta on PF says that most of the dogs were adopted or rescued.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*spartan mom*

spartan Mom

Will you let us know when you find out?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have been emailing today with someone there and last I hard he is NOT safe! But I will email her again.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Why would they take him off unless....... they will PTS in the a.m. Is that a possibility? He isn't schedule until Wed. though, right?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Someone may have adopted him this afternoon. I hope so!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's gorgeous.
I don't have a clue where Coweta is, but I'll pull if you need me to on Wednesday.
We would have to set up a transport. I could arrange a paid board for short term if needed.
ACC - can you call or e-mail them? My home e-mail does not work. I will call in the morning if you need me to.
Let me know.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You rule!!! If you could that would be great. I have an appt in the morning!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Saving Georgia Dogs Forum*

Anyone wanting to try to save dogs in Georgia should definitely join Saving Georgia Dogs Forum. It takes 5 mins. to register

All of the shelters and rescue help people and girls living in GA are on this forum.

http://www.network54.com/Forum/465103/search?searchterm=Coweta&sort=date

***I Can't find the Golden Ret. Mix or the White Shep-who I think is a Samoyed listed? Gail from Goldstock, [email protected] said she pulled 
A-10 Yesterday and has him in boarding-she thinks he is a Samoyed Mix and might need a rescue for him. Please email Gail if you can think of anyone.
Couldn't find any info on the Golden Ret. Mix.*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Gail lives in GA now? 

Can you call about the Golden?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'[ll call about the golden when the shelter opens. I live in SC so don't really want to get more involved in the GA rescues than I do be looking here even though I swear I won't!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I couldn't find a phone number on the listing.
I'll e-mail when I get to work later and try to track him down.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna and Theresa*

Jenna and Teresa

No Gail lives in New York, but saves GA dogs all the time and is a regular on Saving Georgia Dogs Forum.

Teresa: Please call the shelter to find out about this Golden Ret. Mix boy-
think his number was B-20-Think they had him listed as a Great Pyr Mix.


----------



## lkcoope (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.shelterrescueinc.org/id5.html

B20 is listed as rescued!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you for checking on him!


----------

